# Passengers for My New Combine



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All -


I'm currently in the process of building (actually - being true to my nature - bashing) a new 1:20.3 scale combine based on an *AMS* Jackson & Sharp coach and a *Rio Grande Models UK* _"Rio Grande Southern Combine No. 259" _laser-cut wood kit. It will go with the other two coaches I've already bashed - _No. 29, "San Jose"_ and _No. 47, "San Joaquin" _(click here for a link and a look.)


I needed some passengers, so I scrounged through my parts drawer and found these four seated figures- two ladies and two gents - to paint. Before I install them in the car (whenever I get it finished) where they'd be difficult to see in detail, I thought I'd take some "portraits" for you to see. Here they are:
























... and here are individual shots of each:










This is "Chet" from *Fine Folks* figures. Another one of their absolutely beautifully rendered figures - just oozing personality.


The next three figures are all from *Po'e 'o Honua (People of Earth)* and sculpted (also beautifully) by Richard Kapuaala, the proprietor. My apologies to Richard - _kala mai ia'u _(excuse me) - for making Abraham and the princess more haole (caucasian) than, I'm sure, he intended them to be.










This is Richard's portrait figure of Abraham Kealoha - a Hawaiian brakeman on the OR&L railroad in the late '30s until the railroad closed.










This is Richard's portrait figure of Princess Ka'iulani, circa 1896.










Richard says this figure started out to be a portrait of Queen Lili`uokalani but ended up looking more like an old _haole_ spinster woman. He calls her "Aunt Joan."


When I get the combine finished for them to ride in, I'll be sure to post photos in the Model Making forum. 


Meanwhile, I'm heading off to the *29th Annual Narrow Gauge Convention *in Colorado Springs next month (who else is going?) My wife, Sally, and I have decided to make a real trip out of it - we're taking the _California Zephyr_ (what else?) to Denver, starting in Washington, DC, and gonna ride the _Cumbres & Toltec_ (the special Engine #315 two-day excursion) and the _Durango & Silverton _beforehand. Should be fun.


As usual, your comments and questions are welcome.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking figures seems a shame to hide them in the cars 

Dave


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow,,, Great Job Jack! Aunt Joan is excellent!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Richard,

Please feel free to use these images on your web site. (I've got more if you'd like.)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack, 
I'll definitely get them up there. I'd also like to have a shot of them in the finished combine if you ever get one taken.


----------



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Jack!!! Glad to hear that you and Sally will be at the National Narrow Gauge Convention. We will have a booth at the Convention, so please stop by and say hi!! Hopefully, we will have some new items to show (tempt) you with. 
Randy


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some great figures Jack! I've been wanting to add some figures to my AMS passenger cars as well, so great timing. Thanks for sharing the photos, you've given me some ideas


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RandyBryie on 20 Aug 2009 09:18 AM 
Great work Jack!!! Glad to hear that you and Sally will be at the National Narrow Gauge Convention. We will have a booth at the Convention, so please stop by and say hi!! Hopefully, we will have some new items to show (tempt) you with. 
Randy Thanks, Randy,

I'll make a point of stopping by for a visit. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great paint job on those figures!


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Even better to see your work in person at the RGS East this past weekend.


----------

